# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  التعويذة الآمنة .. حلقات مصورة لأسطورة بيت الرعب دراكولا ..عدسة و رؤية أيمن خطاب

## أيمن خطــاب

أهلاً بكم في بيت الرعب ومنزل مصاص الدماء 

( دراكـــــــــولا ) 




شعرت برهبة وأنا على أعتاب البيت وسمعت صوتاً له صدى ينادي من بعيد 

إن قررت أن تدخل إلى هذا البيت ستختفي من الدنيا وتنتقل إلى عالم آخر !

ولن يعرف أحد سر اختفاءك على يد السفاح الأسود قاهر الأشباح الشريرة

إلا أنني اتخذت قرار الدخول في المغامرة المحفوفة بالمخاطر داخل المنزل





وها أنا أدخل إلى داخل بيت الرعب وأنا أشعر  بالخــوف والهلع الشديد 

حينما رأيت الأشباح ومصاصي الدماء على مائدة الطعام يشربون الدماء





وها هي الحركات الغريبة وألأصوات المخيفة ترج أرجاء البيت كله !!

والأثاث يتحطم والجدران تهتز .. وتتساقط قطرات الدماء من السقف !





يا له من منظر مخيف وبيت مرعب الذي ستسكن فيه الضحايا من الأواح الطيبة 

حين يتم سجننها داخل هذا البيت المهجور مع تلك الأشباح المرعبين للأبد !!!





تابعونا 
وأولى حلقاتنا 
من داخل بيـت الرعب
وعدسة المصور 乂 أيمن خطــاب




[/COLOR]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الحلقة الأولى 

( روح رونيل السوداء )




أثناء تجولي داخل المنزل المخيف سمعت خطوات وكأن أحداً كان يسير خلفي 

فالتفتت بسرعة لأنظر ورائي فلم أجد أحداً .. ولكني لمحت بطرف عيني شبحاً

أو ربما خـُيل لي ذلك فاتجهت إلى زاوية الردهة حيث الشبح الذي رأيته هنالك





فوجدت زاوية صغيرة مستطيله محفور بها مخرج غريب فنظرت إليه مرتاباً

فخرجت منه روح رونيل السوداء العاشقة للدماء لكي تخطف روحاً جديدة !

وقد انشق الجدار من وسط ثنايا تلك الزاوية .. وانقضت على أيمن خطاب 





وتجمعت الأرواح الشريرة تشاهد ما يحدث وتنتظر الضحية الجديدة 

لكي يتهافتون على دمه فيمصوه ليهبوا لنفسهم قوة جديدة للشـــر 





وتتصاعد الأصـوات في كل الأرجاء ويدوي صوت الصراخ ممتزجاً بالآهات

وينتصر أيمن خطاب على روح رونيل السوداء التي سقطت مدرجة في دماءها





ولا زالت الأرواح الشريرة تسكن ذلك البيت المهجور في انتظار ضحاياها

فمن سيكون الضحية القادمة للروح الشريرة رونيل السوداء .......؟؟؟؟




تابعونا 
وحلقة جديدة 
من داخل بيـت الرعب
وعدسة المصور 乂 أيمن خطــاب




[/COLOR]

----------


## سامية أبو زيد

جميل جدا
ولكن لى سؤال 
من هو أو من هى رونيل وما قصته؟
تحياتى.

----------


## طائر الشرق

حلقات اكيد هاتكون جميلة يا ايمن

بس نفسى اعرف انت وقعت الروح الشريرة على الارض ازاى

من الاخر كومتها على الارض ازاى

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

مزلاج يتحرك ببطء مخيف .. نوافذ متهالكة تعبث بها الريح .. روائح الرعب القوطي تنتشر في المكان.
تجربة جديدة وجميلة يا أيمن.
شاهدت معك كل ما صورته من قبل .. لكن ذلك لا يمنع من متابعة عملك القيم والمرتب هنا.
أحييك عزيزي على ذلك العمل الرائع.
 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> جميل جدا
> ولكن لى سؤال 
> من هو أو من هى رونيل وما قصته؟
> تحياتى.



*



الكاتبة القديرة .. أ. سامية ابو زيد  


أهلاً بكِ معنا في رحلتنا إلى العالم المهجور عالم الأشباح داخل القصور

و ( رونيل ) مجرد اسم وهمي لروح شريرة سيكـون لها دور بالأحداث

فلازالت لدينا حلقات نقدمها لكم من داخل بيت أسطورة الرعب دراكولا !

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أيمن..
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة أن شاء الله ..  :f: 
 :f2:  وبجد تسلم أيدك على الصور الجميلة .. حسيت فعلا أنى زورت المكان .. وحمستنى أنه أروحه قريب بأذن الله..  :f2: 
تقبل مرورى وتقديري..  :M (32):

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

اخي الفاضل .. أيمن

وها انت تحط رحالك هنا ومعك ابداع متجدد 
 لقد كان وسيكون  لنا هنا .. رغم عمق الرعب 
( حسن السماع وطيب المقام ) 
حقا اخي ايمن ..
تتضاءل الكلمات امام هذا الابداع المتميز 
والمحاكاة العميقة بوصفك المرعب لبيت الرعب 
والمشاهد المثيرة والمرعبة 
اخي ايمن
سنتابع بشغف واهتمام 
وكل الشكر لما سوف تقوم به من جمال 
ورعب طبعا 



:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> حلقات اكيد هاتكون جميلة يا ايمن
> 
> بس نفسى اعرف انت وقعت الروح الشريرة على الارض ازاى
> 
> من الاخر كومتها على الارض ازاى



*



الأخ الفاضل .. طائر الشرق



سلمت يداك على التعقيب والمشاركـة معنا في عالم الأساطــير والأشـباح 

أما موضوع ( كومتها إزاي دي ) فليها قصة طويلة عريضة مستطيلة

وكما يقولون ( ده سر المهنة ) وأنا بحترم مهنتي جداً كمصور صحفي 

وبالتالي لن أستطيع إفشاء اسرار رأيتها أثناء مغامرتي المرعبه 

تحياتي العطرية 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مزلاج يتحرك ببطء مخيف .. نوافذ متهالكة تعبث بها الريح .. روائح الرعب القوطي تنتشر في المكان.
> تجربة جديدة وجميلة يا أيمن.
> شاهدت معك كل ما صورته من قبل .. لكن ذلك لا يمنع من متابعة عملك القيم والمرتب هنا.
> أحييك عزيزي على ذلك العمل الرائع.


*



الأخ الفاضل .. ابن رشد المصري



أهلاً بك يا صديقي العزيز في تلك الأجواء المسكونة بوحشة الصمت

ويالها من ليلة ماطرة تلك التي نعيشها في ذلك المنزل المخيف

فلتتابع معنا حلقاتنا .. فلايزال لدينا جديداً نقدمه لكم 

خالص تحياتي العطرية 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## noogy

الصور والتنسيق حلو جددا
والموضوع شكله هيبقي تحفة 
وفعلا بيت دراكولا كان مميز جدا بالاضاءة والاصوات بس اكيد هيختلف وهيكون احلى بالقصة والحلقات دى 
منتظرين الحلقات الجديدة عايزين كده نموت من الرعب  :Bounce: 
تسلم ايدك يا ايمن 
تحياتى اليك  :Bye:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> أستاذ\ أيمن..
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة أن شاء الله .. 
>  وبجد تسلم أيدك على الصور الجميلة .. حسيت فعلا أنى زورت المكان .. وحمستنى أنه أروحه قريب بأذن الله.. 
> تقبل مرورى وتقديري..



*



الأخت الفاضلة ... سوما


أهلاً بكِ أختي الفاضلة سوما في بيت أسطورة الرعب دراكولا

ولقد اجتهدت لكي أقوم بتصوير كل شيء داخل هذا المنزل

أتمنى أن تنال كل الحلقات رضاكِ إن شاء الله

خالص شكري وتقديري لمداخلتك

مع تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *
> 
> اخي الفاضل .. أيمن
> 
> وها انت تحط رحالك هنا ومعك ابداع متجدد 
>  لقد كان وسيكون  لنا هنا .. رغم عمق الرعب 
> ( حسن السماع وطيب المقام ) 
> حقا اخي ايمن ..
> تتضاءل الكلمات امام هذا الابداع المتميز 
> ...



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. نبع الوفاء 


إن تواجدك الرقيق وثناءك المبالغ فيه يشعرني حقاً بالحرج 

فأنا لست بمبدع .. ولكنها محاولات لإثبات الذات

كل الشكر والتقدير لمداخلتك الرقيقة

مع تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> الصور والتنسيق حلو جددا
> والموضوع شكله هيبقي تحفة 
> وفعلا بيت دراكولا كان مميز جدا بالاضاءة والاصوات بس اكيد هيختلف وهيكون احلى بالقصة والحلقات دى 
> منتظرين الحلقات الجديدة عايزين كده نموت من الرعب 
> تسلم ايدك يا ايمن 
> تحياتى اليك



*



غاليتي وملاكي ... نوجي 


شـــكـــر وتـقــديــــــر

اتقدم لكِ بخالص شكري وتقديري على مساندتك لي أثناء جولتنا المصورة في بيت الرعب

فلقد كان لدعمك وتواجدك إلى جواري عظيم الأثر في إخراج الصور بهذا الجمال الرقيق ،

ولا يسعني هنا سوى أن أقدم لكِ بالغ احترامي وتقديري لتشجيعك الدائم وتحفيزي المستمر

فأنتِ نِعم الزوجة الصالحة ( إن شاء الله ) ونعم الرفيقة في كل مواقف الحياة المختلفة ،

فجزاكِ الله خيراً .. وبارك الله فيكِ .. وأسأل الله أن أستطيع إسعادك في حياتنا الزوجية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

إنتظرونا والحلقة الثانية مع 

روح الساحرة العجوز 

( الأم مارشا )





تابعونا 
وحلقة جديدة 
من داخل بيـت الرعب
وعدسة المصور 乂 أيمن خطــاب




.
[/color]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الحلقة الثانية 

من داخل بيت الرعب دراكولا

روح الساحرة العجوز ( الأم مارشا )





ياللهول ياللهول .. إنها الأرواح الشريرة في كل مكان في بيت الرعب

وتتحول روح الساحرة العجوز إلى روح الأم مـارشا لتبحث عن فريسه





وتعيش روح الساحرة العجوز بصراع مع روح الأم مارشـا الشريرة

ولا تجد مفر من أن تقدم لمارشا ضحية جديدة حتى لا تحبس روحها 

فتنقض على أحد الضحايا والذي اختفى في ظروف غامضة من العالم





ولا زالت الأرواح الشريرة تسكن ذلك البيت المهجور في انتظار ضحاياها





تابعونا 
وحلقة جديدة 
من داخل بيـت الرعب
وعدسة المصور 乂 أيمن خطــاب





[/COLOR]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الحلقة الرابعة 

الكونتيسة الصغيرة 

والتعويذة الآمنة !!

( من بيت مصاصي الدماء ) 




كان المنزل هادئاً لدرجة مخيفة .... لا تسمع فيه سوى همهمات الأرواح الشريرة

وقد اعتلت الحوائط رسومات غريبة جداً ، والتي عشش عليها العنكبوت بخيوطه 





مع انتشار قطرات الدم الداكنة في كل الأرجاء ، والتي تخلفت من الصراع الرهيب

بين الأرواح الطيبة والأرواح الشريرة أثناء عملية الافتراس لامتصاص الدماء !





ولقد كانت الأرواح الشريرة تسكن تلك الرسومات المخيفة وتختفي وراءها 

حتى تحين اللحظة الحاسمة فتفترس ضحيتها الجديدة من الأبرياء الزائرين 





وكان هناك ممر في آخر الردهة .. يبدو أنه يصل بين الطابق العلوي والسفلي 

ومع الظلام الدامس والإضاءة الخافتة من القمر ،، كنت أسير لأصل لهذا الممر 

حيث يقولون أن الكونتيسة الصغيرة لازالت في الطابق العلوي من بيت الأشباح 





وها نحن الآن بالقرب من تلك الطفلة الكونتيسة .. والتي سكنتها الأرواح الشريرة 

وبالرغم من محاولات أمها اليائسة لإعادتها إلى حالتها الطبيعية بواسطة الكاهن ،،

إلا أن الكونتيسة الصغيرة كانت قد عشقت بالفعل الدماء السوداء للضحايا الأبرياء





ولقد صدمتني المفاجأة عندما شاهدت الكونتيسة الصغيرة وهي جالسة أمامي

وهي تحمل في يدها اليسرى طفلة رضيعة واليد الأخرى سكينة ملطخة بالدماء





وفجأة اشتعلت النيران في الهواء دون أن تلمس الجدران أو حتى تلمسني !!!!!

واحترق كل شيء من حولي ولم يتبق سوى لوحة حائطية ظلت آمنة دون احتراق





وعلى ما يبدو كانت تلك اللوحة الآمنة عبارة عن تعويذة لاستدعاء الأرواح الشريرة 

ولا زالت حتى الآن الأرواح الشريرة تسكن ذلك البيت المهجور في انتظار ضحاياها

فمن سيكون الضحية القادمة لتلك الكونتيسة الصغيرة المدعومة بالتعويذة الآمنة ؟؟





تابعونا 
وحلقة جديدة 
من داخل بيـت الرعب
وعدسة المصور 乂 أيمن خطــاب




[/COLOR]

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

إنتظرونا  وحلقة جديدة 

قريبــــاً




تابعونا 
وحلقة جديدة 
من داخل بيـت الرعب
وعدسة المصور 乂 أيمن خطــاب




.
[/color]

----------


## رورو قمر

يالهــــــــــوووي 

نشف الدم في عروقي *_*   :mazika3: 

ايه الرعب ده 

دريكولا و دم 

يا ماما 

ماشاء الله عليك اخوي ايمن

و ماشاء الله على شجاعتك ^_*

هخرج و استخبى جاني الرعب 

حاسه ان دراكولا جالس ورايا O_o 


موضوع اكشن 

و خطير 

و جميل 

و تصوير شجاع ^_*

و جمييييييييل 

ان شاء الله ليا عودة في الحلقه اللي جيه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

مية مية 
الله  
مساء الرررررررررررعب يا استاذ ايمن 
تماااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## مصراويةجدا

بس امورة قوي الكونتيسة دي

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> يالهــــــــــوووي 
> 
> نشف الدم في عروقي *_*  
> 
> ايه الرعب ده 
> 
> دريكولا و دم 
> 
> يا ماما 
> ...


*



الأخت الفاضلة .. رورو قمر 





العفريت جااااااااااااي 

الحقي استخبي بسرررررررررعه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تعليقك دمه خفيف جداً يا رورو يا قمر 

منورة الحلقات المرعبة  تابعينا في الحلقة اللي جاية 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> مية مية 
> الله  
> مساء الرررررررررررعب يا استاذ ايمن 
> تماااااااااااااااااااام



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. مصراوية جداً



الحمد لله ان حلقات الرعب عجبتك إنتِ تحديداً 

لأنك ملكة المقالب وقصص الرعب كلها 

منورة  الموضوع .. وتابعينا 

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بس امورة قوي الكونتيسة دي



*



الأخت الفاضلة .. مصراوية جدا





لما الكونتيسه يتقال عليها أمورة قوي 

أمال الملاك دي يتقال عليها إيه 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## القواس

موضوع رائع ايمن
بس أنا اليي عندي مشكله اني مبخفش خالص
حتي فيه ناس بيقولوا ان قلبي مات
موضوع جميل

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> موضوع رائع ايمن
> بس أنا اللي عندي مشكله اني مبخفش خالص
> حتي فيه ناس بيقولوا ان قلبي مات
> موضوع جميل


*



القلم المتألق  .. القواس



مفيش حد قلبه بيموت .. ممكن بس تكون اتعودت 

عموماً تابعنا حتى لو مش بتخاف  أهو تتفرج ع الصور

هي من تصويري كلها ..  

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## حنييييين الشوق

بجد بجد موضوع تحفه
وتسلم ايدك
وياريت متتأخرش علينا فى الحلقات
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور عالموضوع وعالصور الجامده اوى

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> بجد بجد موضوع تحفه
> وتسلم ايدك
> وياريت متتأخرش علينا فى الحلقات
> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور عالموضوع وعالصور الجامده اوى


*



القلم المتألق  .. حنييييين الشوق



ربنا يكرمك يا حنين .. وميرسي على المجاملة الرقيقة 

وإن شاء الله أكمل الموضوع قريب وانزل الصور

تابعينا .. تحياتي العطرية 

 

مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

موضوع غريب و غير معتاد
أبدعته كاميرا هائلة
و مخرج متميز
مصطفى سلام

----------


## رحمة

*

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عزيزى الفنان أيمن خطاب*
*موضوع غريب حقا وغارق فى السواد ولكن ألا ترى معى عزيزى الفنان المبدع أن الموضوع في بدايته  فهو عبارة عن مجرد أربعة حلقات والحلقة الأولى بدأت فى يناير 2009  وعادة فى المسابقات والمهرجانات تقبل الأعمال المنتهية (بداية ونهاية)   وأرى أنك تسرعت قليلا فى إدخاله مسابقة هذا العام ومع ذلك تمنياتى لك بالفوز دائما وأبدا ونصيحتى لك قلل من حجم توقيعك على الصور...
نصيحة مقدمة من فنان لفنان
*

----------


## أحلى كلمة



----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## قلب مصر



----------

